# Vintage Aquadive Model 50 with Service papers...Service questions



## Warpath

Vintage Aquadive Model 50 with Service papers...I just picked this up from the original owner. It's a Beast of a watch and not running currently. Who is recommended for repair and service? It seems best to have it serviced prior to moving it. Thanks. Ed


----------



## manofrolex

Warpath said:


> Vintage Aquadive Model 50 with Service papers...I just picked this up from the original owner. It's a Beast of a watch and not running currently. Who is recommended for repair and service? It seems best to have it serviced prior to moving it. Thanks. Ed


No idea who can fix it maybe the Aquadive reps that hang out in this forum can help you but I must say all the paper work is awesome.
Nice pick up


----------



## jeff wilson

Great find.


----------



## Foch

Jack Alexyon at International Watch Works, he's the only one I would trust with such a cool timepiece. IWW are the bomb, and have used them with total confidence.


----------



## Samuel young

You´ve got a very unique watch there, the case is really a force.Nice pickup.


----------



## arutlosjr11

I've got the same model, and it works flawlessly. I'll ask Aquadive if they can do anything for you. It's a long shot, but worth a try.


----------



## Warpath

Inside


----------



## Bendodds360

arutlosjr11 said:


> I've got the same model, and it works flawlessly. I'll ask Aquadive if they can do anything for you. It's a long shot, but worth a try.


Fantastic pic. I have one incoming and I can't wait, hopefully it looks as nice as yours... I have an omega mesh for it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11

Bendodds360 said:


> Fantastic pic. I have one incoming and I can't wait, hopefully it looks as nice as yours... I have an omega mesh for it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh. Saw one just sold on WUS. Congrats!


----------



## skyefalcon6

arutlosjr11 said:


> I've got the same model, and it works flawlessly. I'll ask Aquadive if they can do anything for you. It's a long shot, but worth a try.


What a great looking watch!


----------



## Bendodds360

arrived safe and sound.










Super happy with this unique piece of history.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff wilson

Very very nice.


----------



## Bendodds360

jeff wilson said:


> Very very nice.


Thanks Jeff. Hard to believe the age considering the condition of the watch. Also it's quite light compared to my watches of similar size. I guess they had to hollow out most of it to fit the workings... but I had I expected it to be a lot heavier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

That is nice. Congrats! I've not seen one so clean for sale.


----------



## jwal6718

So cool!


----------



## Something

just a quick note to say nice piece!


----------



## Oneluvquattro

Such a gorgeous watch...now I have to get one for myself.


----------



## Warpath

Cleaned and serviced last week.


----------



## Bendodds360

Warpath said:


> Cleaned and serviced last week.


Very nice. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11

Warpath said:


> Cleaned and serviced last week.


Who did the work for you?


----------



## riff raff

The place that did the service in 1979 amazingly appears to still be in business, as a watch repair school:
https://lititzwatchtechnicum.org/contact/

My brother lives near Lititz, so I was curious and googled it.


----------



## Ladit

Good Model 50s are between 2000 and 4000 USD, when you have a look at some websites.


----------



## abehr

Can anyone with a model 50 post a pic with it next to a more common watch, a speedmaster or a doxa sub or something? I'm curious to see how it scales before I dive in.


----------



## Bendodds360

I don't have a common watch.




























The black one is a 47mm halios puck.

My wrist is 7.25inch.

Feel free to PM me if you would like any specific pics.

I had to buy mine blind. I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abehr

Appreciate it. Yours is a beauty. It's too bad AD isn't producing an updated model. I'll try to hunt down a nice vintage one.


----------



## Watchloverssss

Has anyone had any luck having these service. I have a blue 50 it really good shape and runs well but I have noticed an oil smell and worried the the depth tube is starting to leak. Also, need the seals replaced. Thank you and great looking watches all. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

